# Reasons why I love SpecKtra



## SMMY (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought after Janice's post, it would be nice to start an open love letter to Specktra and the admins and mods who work so hard on giving us a place to discuss our love of all things MAC. Having worked on a forum before, I know how much hard work it is, half of which is never seen. So kudos and thanks to Janice and company for giving us this wonderful place to hangout. 






So these are the reasons I love Specktra;

1. Friendly, well-informed posters.
2. Loads of information on upcoming collections, so I can budget accordingly.
3. The place makes me laugh on most days. Sometimes inappropriately (CoC!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Loads of improvements to the site and fun things to read such as Specktra secrets that weren't here when I first registered years ago. 
and I'll add more as I think of them.

So come on, let's share the love for this place.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_So these are the reasons I love Specktra;

1. Friendly, well-informed posters.

2. Loads of information on upcoming collections, so I can budget accordingly.

4. Loads of improvements to the site and fun things to read such as Specktra secrets that weren't here when I first registered years ago. _

 
I totally agree with these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here's my version:

1. Useful posts such as the upcoming collections, swatches, FOTDs and traincase - look how much the members have given us ideas on how to create our own vanity
2. Friendly members - at least those are the people I deal with on Clearance Bin section, they're so nice.

I'll add more when I something else came up


----------



## kobri (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

Well I am still relatively new so I haven't even discovered all the parts of the site yet, but here goes:
Friendly people with a lot of knowledge about MAC who share my passion and actually understand makeup obsession ( unlike most people I know IRL)- even if they are a bunch of rotten enablers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FOTD's so I can see new ways to use the products I have , new techniques etc. I also like that the FOTD's are members only so you don't windup with obnoxious anonymous posters like on other sites.

All the information, it is just amazing what people can find out ahead of time!

We don't only talk about MAC- love the chatter threads, deep thoughts etc. 

And finally the Swatch Thread/Colour Collections discussions (damn them!)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

Smmy, you totally stole the idea right out of my head, you mind reader you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reasons I love specktra:
1. The one place I go to for all the latest mac info. Where else can I get my fix of beauty news and cosmetic discussion
2. It is the one place I can go to where I feel like i won't be judged or treated badly
3. I have made some enduring and what I hope to be lifelong friends
4. The mods are awesome and care about their members
5. It provides a wonderful escape when I need it


----------



## Susanne (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_
 So these are the reasons I love Specktra;

1. Friendly, well-informed posters.
2. Loads of information on upcoming collections, so I can budget accordingly.
3. The place makes me laugh on most days. 
_

 





 as well!! I love being part of Specktra, I am what you can call a proud member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Specktra is a place to meet nice people all over the world and to share your passion for MAC with others who really understand you, who are excited about new collections just like yourself and who are delighted for you if you get a new haul.

Specktra helps me to relax after a hard day at work and take my mind off things! 

THANKS a lot for all this work that the staff has with this site. We love you for that!


----------



## Cinci (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

What I like about specktra:

It gives me a chance to connect with others who share the same interest as me.

I learn more about products or get ideas for make up from other girls.  I've learned so much more about the previous collections and bought so many products based on other girls experiences & comments about them.

Everyone is really helpful and willing to try and show others what might work for them, or offer up advise on color selections.

I've managed to track down products that i couldn't find on ebay - and I worry much less about buying fakes on here than I would on ebay!  The shopping experience is much more personal on here!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

Reasons I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra:

*All I could ever want to know about MAC is in one place
*Not only is it a place to talk make-up, but also a place to talk about other interests and life issues 
*Get to see real, fabulous swatches of new colors and not just the awful website ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Super friendly and helpful people 

I really love hanging out here...Thank you to Janice and the mod team for all you do


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

Quote:

  3. The place makes me laugh on most days. Sometimes inappropriately (CoC!)  
 
ITA!!!  The first time I saw that, I really did a double take!



I've met some awesome people, whom I consider friends.  People I so wish lived closer to me & who could be in my every day life.

While the love of makeup is what most likely initially brought us to this forum, we can talk about anything.

Different people=different techniques.


----------



## pennybeau (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

I love Specktra because I think the administrators really do have good hearts. I think they have a sincere feeling for their members and are always eager to help in any way they can. 

I also love Specktra because it is constantly evolving. With it's fairly new radio show, and all the new ideas that are constantly being introduced, it really has a lot to offer.

I love Specktra because even though I'm a boy who loves makeup, I can still be appreciated and seen as an equal. 

[kisses and hugs]


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

This is a great idea....
I love Specktra cuz.....

I have learned so much from the FOTDs, stats and storage sections.  This (IMO) is the most diverse group of makeup lovers with so many different techniques and experiences. 
The chatter forum is a Godsend for long boring days.  I love that we can discuss shows, random stuff, men..and whatever floats our boats on any given day.  It cracks me up on the daily! 
The Clearance Bin is DA BOMB!!!  I've been able to experiment with and experience some pretty cool pretty things when shopping at the counter was out of my budget.  Thanks ladies! 
Honestly every single thing about this forum has served a great purpose for me....so glad my bff told me about it....Ok...I'm all veklempt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....MAC makeup and it's effect on young divas...DISCUSS!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Reasons I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra:

*All I could ever want to know about MAC is in one place
*Not only is it a place to talk make-up, but also a place to talk about other interests and life issues 
*Get to see real, fabulous swatches of new colors and not just the awful website ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Super friendly and helpful people 

I really love hanging out here...Thank you to Janice and the mod team for all you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What she said.


----------



## Tianik (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

OMG! I'm totally new here but I already love Specktra. 
Oh, let me count the ways...

1) The cool, open-minded, non-judgmental people who frequent this wonderful forum! I know that they understand what this 'addiction' is.

2) FOTDs and the tutorial videos! Enables me to buy colors that I would otherwise have no idea what to do with but have always lusted after

3) Information on upcoming collections. My bank account does NOT love Specktra in this regard. 

4) Swatches posted by people of all different skin tones so I can get a better understanding of how each color may look

5) Generally, it's just a fun site to visit! 

Keep up the awesome work! I love this place!


----------



## NtheSticks (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

make up tips for those who don't give a fig about being 'glammed'

it's all right to go for the more 'bare' look

it's all right to go for the raging tropical bird look

and some people in chatter even have enough sense to write in complete sentences rather than 'text lingo'


----------



## rbella (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

1.)***EASY TO NAVIGATE***
2.)Tuts and FOTD's are tremendously helpful
3.)I know more about what is coming up in future MAC collections than my own MA does because of this site.
4.)Janice
5.)There aren't any bitch fights or trolling.
6.)Everyone is so fun and positive.
7.)We are all different age ranges and from different cultures but on this site, we are one.
8.)All my new friends.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

* It has greatly ( I mean unbelievably) improved my make up skills 
* I have made many wonderful new friends 
* I have a safe place to go for advice 
* Lovely ladies that give Wonderful UNBIASED Advice 
* A place to discuss things that you can't with friends & Family ... Where you trust the people you are talking to.
* Intelligent and hysterical moderators


----------



## nikki (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

I have learned so much since joining Specktra last year!!!  Everyone here is so helpful and nice.  It is so nice to have a place to visit where people enjoy many of the same things as myself.  It is a great escape after a day of running after my very active 3 and 5 yr olds ;-) .  Thanks to Janice for starting Specktra and all of her wonderful mods that help keep it running smooth!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

Oh man where to I even begin!  How do I love Specktra?  Let me count the ways....

1.  All of the great people on here who contribute to the threads and all of the scoop we get on upcoming MAC collections.
2. All of the wonderful friends that I have made from visiting the site so often.  Some of these people I hope to stay friends with for a long time.
3. FOTD section.  Where I can be inspired to attempt looks and color combos that I never thought possible.  I also love the tutorial section which has helped me work on my skills.
4. The Clearance Bin!  I love looking at what people have for sale and selling things that I don't want to good loving homes.
5. The Mods.  They all bring something unique to the table and make this place IMO the best forum around (makeup or otherwise). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Specktra and I feel like this is a second home to me.  I don't know what I would do if it wasn't here for me everyday.


----------



## rbella (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Reasons why I love Spectra*

Holy Crap, I forgot the Clearance Bin!!! And, the mods and advisors.  Please forgive me.  I love you all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 21, 2008)

Here are my reasons:

1. While it is moderated, I do not feel here that I am walking around on eggshells. I am a member at a large forum that I will not name, and it is so moderated and such that I never post there for the most part anymore. That being said, all the mods are super cool and have helped create the best forum I have ever been on.

2. The people here are so nice, I'm not someone who comes in and is like "Hey I'm new", I just like to jump right in. Everybody is so welcoming, so this is where I spend most of my time.

3. The layout of the forums are easy-to-follow and there is something for everyone-I, like some of you, have gotten vanity inspiration from looking at people's collections, and it is also fun to not only post what I have but to see the insane things that other people have. 

4. Just being in a place where there are people as obsessed with makeup as me!

5. Getting to know about collections in advance, which then allows me to budget out accurately for what I want.

6. None of the catty drama-I deal with enough of that at work.

7. An outlet for me to not only express my love for makeup of all brands, but to get even more obsessed, and to see ways to help perfect techniques so that I can get even better, and who knows...maybe do makeup art one day. You never know, ladies!


----------



## Jot (Aug 21, 2008)

I think Specktra is a great place hence i spend so much time here.

I've learnt so much from the FOTDs and tuts and go to them for inspiration daily - i'm always jotting down colour combos on pieces of paper at work.

Its a really friendly suportive environment - both regarding make up and any personal issues people raise.

I feel really cared for by people who have sent me lovely messages when i've posted i was sad.

It has completely enabled by make up addiction - i had no idea about monthly collections and now i am not only aware but able to research via reivews and swatches that people give up there time to post, and its something to get excited about

Love to all who contribute and those who make this amazing place keep ticking. - Remember people are always quicker to complain than praise


----------



## redambition (Aug 21, 2008)

The people and the contributions they make to this site





 The incredible amount of work and love that Janice puts into the site - it really shows





 The mod squad - they rock





 the atmosphere (can websites actually have atmosphere? i am sure you all know what i mean)


----------



## User49 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have yet to meet a group of people as obsessed with mac as I am! It definitely makes me feel more normal lol And it's nice to be inspired by eotd/fotd everyday :0) xx


----------



## melliquor (Aug 21, 2008)

I love Specktra because...

The mods are brilliant... very easy going and lovely.  You can tell that they really care about the members.  The do a great job in the threads to make sure nobody is ganged up on or picked on.  I think if it wasn't for them... this place would be a complete different forum and wouldn't be as good as it is.

I love the FOTDs... my makeup has improved so much from looking at everybody's FOTDs.

I love the collection and swatches thread.  It really helps me to plan on what I am going to buy.  

I am a very shy person but everybody here is so friendly and welcoming.  I just loving coming on here and I feel like I am part of the community.

Thanks Janice and the mods for all of your hard work for making Specktra one of the best sites for makeup and just about everything else.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 21, 2008)

I was a mac lover for 6 years, and i only knew one thing, how to apply one eyelid color and one highlight color.  After joining specktra in janurary of 08 and looking through the tutorials and fotd's i've learned so much about makeup application, blending, and *gasp* using 3 or more eyeshadows on my eyes!  I've never gotten so many compliments on my makeup before.

You cant get any better than the color collection and swatch forum.  I love knowing what collections are coming out months in advanced and hearing all of the ladies responses and MUST have products and which colors or texture to stay clear of.

The chatter section is a pretty fun place to spend free time and listen/help others with their problems as well.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

- well first of all it's addicting!  i can stay on here for hours everyday and never get bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- everyones so nice, and if there is any rude people they aint round for long

- i love looking at the fotds, traincase and haul threads 

- the swatches are just the best!

- theres so many talented people

- and its just my fave website ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wooo!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 21, 2008)

Where I can go to feed my mac cravings
Has the best new mac info
Lots of very knowledgeable and helpful members
Being able to talk to other mac addicts


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 21, 2008)

My reasons why I LOVE Specktra:
1. There is always something new, eg, Specktra secrets, Glam Soup radio.
2. First hand opinions of new products from people I can trust
3. The ability to post swatches of new colours to help others
4. The all-round good guys on this site who make Specktra the best!!


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 21, 2008)

just look at my most recent and then oldest fotds! actually, please don't! lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 21, 2008)

What a great idea! I love Specktra because:

1. There are tones of very talented individuals here and looking at their FOTD's inspires me to become better at my work

2. Sneak previews and up to date MAC releases info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. The number of swatches on various skin tones

4. The Deep Thought section. It's been a pleasure to get to know so many intelligent people on here who have combined beauty and brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. The website is very easy to navigate


----------



## revinn (Aug 21, 2008)

1. I love knowing about everything coming out in advance!
2. Uh, swatches?? This makes it SO much easier to buy stuff that is unique and that I really love.

And the absolute TOP reason that I love Specktra?

It's somewhere where people like ME can get together. People who love makeup, a haven where I can get away from my friends saying, "you could have bought a car by now instead of all this MAC, what are you, stupid?" Everyone here shares my passion, and I'm not judged for my love of cosmetics.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 9, 2008)

*I'm addicted to Specktra!  And here's why.*

Some of the many reasons I love and am addicted to Specktra:

1. Newbies are welcomed with open arms and enthusiasm. I certainly was.

2. Everyone from the most experienced artist to those that are totally new to makeup share ideas and inspire each other. We all have something to learn from each other. Now THAT is beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. People are genuinely NICE here. What a concept! Not to mention the wonderful diversity.

4. The admins & mods are no-nonsense and run a tight, clean ship. And do an amazing job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










What are your reasons?


----------



## Susanne (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm addicted to Specktra!  And here's why.*

Hun, look, there is already a thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f179/reasons-why...ecktra-111062/

But thanks for posting!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm addicted to Specktra!  And here's why.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hun, look, there is already a thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f179/reasons-why...ecktra-111062/

But thanks for posting!_

 
Whoopsie! My bad - thanks Susanne!

Mods - please merge or delete as appropriate.

xo


----------



## florabundance (Oct 9, 2008)

*FOTD's*....serve so many purposes. open your mind to different types of make up AND different types of beauty in general. 

*Knowledge of MAC*....i wouldn't know half the things i do if i never signed up.

*Members*....i've rarely (if ever) come across rude or obnoxious people, so it's a refreshing website to come to!


----------



## candycane80 (Oct 9, 2008)

I really LOVE Specktra oh let me count the ways....

Such a great variety of topics and info not just MAC 
Super members willing to show their wonderful looks to help the rest of us out 
Friendly, supportive moderators and members where you don't have to worry about being treated rudely 
MAC launch dates way far in advance and detailed collection info 
Fun & candid chats about all stuff


----------



## sherox (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_So these are the reasons I love Specktra;

1. Friendly, well-informed posters.
2. Loads of information on upcoming collections, so I can budget accordingly.
3. The place makes me laugh on most days. Sometimes inappropriately (CoC!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Loads of improvements to the site and fun things to read such as Specktra secrets that weren't here when I first registered years ago. 
and I'll add more as I think of them.

So come on, let's share the love for this place._

 
I totally agree with #2! I'm constantly on Specktra before new collections come out so I can figure out what I could possibly get before I even get to MAC! I <3 Specktra


----------



## Hilly (Oct 9, 2008)

It's just the best website out there!!


----------

